# Problem mit Zeitfunktion bei Simulation



## #ALF (8 November 2020)

Hallo, 

es gibt in TIA 2 Zeitfunktionen "Einschaltverzögerung erzeugen" und "Zeit als Einschaltverzögerung starten". Wenn ich die erste Zeitfunktion verwende, dann klappt es mit der Simulation wunderbar, aber wenn ich die zweite Funktion verwende, dann schaltet er sofort den Ausgang der Zeitfunktion durch ohne das die Zeit überhaupt abläuft. 

Kennt jmd. dieses Problem ? 

Gruß 

#ALF

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Software: 

- TIA v16 (Update 2)
- PLCSIM v16 (Update 2)
- simulierte Steuerung CPU 1211 DC/DC/DC v4.4


----------



## PN/DP (8 November 2020)

Kannst Du uns mal Programmbeispiele zeigen?

Harald


----------



## #ALF (8 November 2020)

Klar, 

hier die Links für das Archiv und als PDF. 

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1xZKW6_L2w_SBxBDw4XVkevJJ37iNXn-w?usp=sharing

Gruß 

#ALF


----------



## hucki (8 November 2020)

#ALF schrieb:


> es gibt in TIA 2 Zeitfunktionen "Einschaltverzögerung erzeugen" und "Zeit als Einschaltverzögerung starten". Wenn ich die erste Zeitfunktion verwende, dann klappt es mit der Simulation wunderbar, aber wenn ich die zweite Funktion verwende, dann schaltet er sofort den Ausgang der Zeitfunktion durch ohne das die Zeit überhaupt abläuft.
> 
> Kennt jmd. dieses Problem ?


Kein Problem, sondern genau so in der Hilfe dokumentiert:


> *TON: Zeit als Einschaltverzögerung starten*
> 
> Beschreibung
> 
> ...


Am Ausgang dieses Blockes erhältst Du nicht das zeitverzögerte Signal sondern die Meldung, ob die Zeit läuft oder nicht. Dieser Block startet die Zeit also nur.
Das zeitverzögerte Signal selbst musst Du separat mit _Timername_.Q abfragen.


----------



## #ALF (8 November 2020)

Okay, da hab ich wohl nicht genau genug gelesen bzw. missverstanden. 

Ich finde das aber auch etwas umständlich eine separate Abfrage und ich meine, dass es bei der S7 300/400 mit beiden Zeitfunktionen so funktioniert hat. 

Naja, ich werde mich wohl dran gewöhnen müssen und werde das dann korrigieren.

Danke für die konstruktive Antwort! 


#ALF


----------



## hucki (8 November 2020)

#ALF schrieb:


> ... und ich meine, dass es bei der S7 300/400 mit beiden Zeitfunktionen so funktioniert hat.


Ich vermute mal, dass Du das eigentlich von Dir Gewünschte im Zeiten-Unterordner "Legacy" findest.


----------



## escride1 (8 November 2020)

#ALF schrieb:


> Okay, da hab ich wohl nicht genau genug gelesen bzw. missverstanden.
> 
> Ich finde das aber auch etwas umständlich eine separate Abfrage und ich meine, dass es bei der S7 300/400 mit beiden Zeitfunktionen so funktioniert hat.
> 
> ...



Die separate Abfrage beziehungsweise das Ergebnis das die Zeit aktiviert wurde wird unter anderem in Schrittketten genutzt um ablaufunabhängig mitten in einem Konstrukt eine Überwachungszeit zu starten oder aber um in einer HMI mittels Sichtbarkeit das Ablaufen des Timers einfach anzuzeigen. Gäbe viele interessante Verwendungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## #ALF (9 November 2020)

escride1 schrieb:


> Die separate Abfrage beziehungsweise das Ergebnis das die Zeit aktiviert wurde wird unter anderem in Schrittketten genutzt um ablaufunabhängig mitten in einem Konstrukt eine Überwachungszeit zu starten oder aber um in einer HMI mittels Sichtbarkeit das Ablaufen des Timers einfach anzuzeigen. Gäbe viele interessante Verwendungsmöglichkeiten.



Das mit der HMI leuchtet mir direkt ein, aber was genau meinst du mit "ablaufunabhängig mitten in einem Konstrukt"?!

#ALF


----------



## W@stl (30 Dezember 2020)

#ALF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt in TIA 2 Zeitfunktionen "Einschaltverzögerung erzeugen" und "Zeit als Einschaltverzögerung starten". Wenn ich die erste Zeitfunktion verwende, dann klappt es mit der Simulation wunderbar, aber wenn ich die zweite Funktion verwende, dann schaltet er sofort den Ausgang der Zeitfunktion durch ohne das die Zeit überhaupt abläuft.
> 
> ...



Servus! 
bei mir funktionieren IEC-Timer in der Simulation nicht richtig.

Ein Timer funktioniert wunderbar, füge ich einen 2. hinzu, laufen beide nicht mehr richtig, bis gar nicht.
Den gleichen Baustein habe ich auf eine echte CPU geladen; und dort laufen die Timer richtig ab!
also muss es mit der PLC-SIM zu tun haben...
(V15.1)
mfg Wastl


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Dezember 2020)

W@stl schrieb:


> Servus!
> bei mir funktionieren IEC-Timer in der Simulation nicht richtig.
> 
> Ein Timer funktioniert wunderbar, füge ich einen 2. hinzu, laufen beide nicht mehr richtig, bis gar nicht.
> ...



Kannst du mal einen Screenshot bzw. eine Kopie des Codes einstellen?


----------



## PN/DP (30 Dezember 2020)

Servus Wastl
Soll das ein Erfahrungsbericht oder eine Frage sein? Wie sieht Dein Programmcode aus?

PS: zu langsam getippselt...

Harald


----------



## W@stl (30 Dezember 2020)

den habe ich nicht mehr, sorry.
das ist auch schon lange her und hab es seit dem Timer nicht mehr simuliert...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Dezember 2020)

W@stl schrieb:


> den habe ich nicht mehr, sorry.
> das ist auch schon lange her und hab es seit dem Timer nicht mehr simuliert...



Danke für diese Zusatzinfo


----------



## W@stl (30 Dezember 2020)

ich glaube es war ein einstellbarer Puls-Pause Generator, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher...


----------



## W@stl (30 Dezember 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Servus Wastl
> Soll das ein Erfahrungsbericht oder eine Frage sein? Wie sieht Dein Programmcode aus?
> 
> PS: zu langsam getippselt...
> ...


ein Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## escride1 (4 Januar 2021)

W@stl schrieb:


> den habe ich nicht mehr, sorry.
> das ist auch schon lange her und hab es seit dem Timer nicht mehr simuliert...



Was wir hier nicht nachstellen können oder mittels Screenshots (Programmauszug) darstellen können, das kann man auch schlecht im Nachhinein bewerten, insofern ist der Erfahrungsbericht nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------

